# Ran boxes for first time this week



## RenoRob (Nov 6, 2012)

I just had one room to do this week and decided to try my new Columbia boxes..... holy sh*t they're sweet. My dad is reluctant to try anything new so when I busted out the 10" box he was like WTF is that? Then I ran the first seam and he couldn't believe his eyes. :thumbup: 

I swear, these boxes, corner roller, banjo, tube and wipers have been the best money I've ever spent on tools. What a great forum.

Now I just want to get the outside applicator/roller and try the mudset beads........ and maybe a bazooka haha .... I have a problem.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Welcome to the dark side :jester:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Welcome to the dark side :jester:


Or is it the bright side???? :whistling2:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Good to hear Rob, now we need pictures:yes:.


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

The tools pay for themselves, glad everything worked out for you!:thumbsup:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Do you have them set to leave a finished coat, it did you have to wipe behind it?


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

watch out ,next you,l want the continuos flow set up


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

alltex said:


> watch out ,next you,l want the continuos flow set up


That's the same thing as saying "watch out, next you'll have 15,000$ to spare" :blink:


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

RenoRob said:


> I just had one room to do this week and decided to try my new Columbia boxes..... holy sh*t they're sweet. My dad is reluctant to try anything new so when I busted out the 10" box he was like WTF is that? Then I ran the first seam and he couldn't believe his eyes. :thumbup:
> 
> I swear, these boxes, corner roller, banjo, tube and wipers have been the best money I've ever spent on tools. What a great forum.
> 
> Now I just want to get the outside applicator/roller and try the mudset beads........ and maybe a bazooka haha .... I have a problem.


Very happy for you and even happier for your father. finger crossed that he falls in love with these toys and your next pressie from him will be........a zooka


----------



## Perkcon (Nov 25, 2012)

Columbia makes great tools, and now you may be a tool addict. Congrats on the purchase.


----------



## RenoRob (Nov 6, 2012)

fr8train said:


> Do you have them set to leave a finished coat, it did you have to wipe behind it?


I didn't have to touch them, they were ready for sanding after the second coat. I just ran two coats with the 10" at 3. I'll have to play around with the box settings and use the 12" next time but pretty amazing for the first go at it. 

I meant to take pics, but was in a rush. I'm hoping to grab a camcorder over the holidays.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

RenoRob said:


> I didn't have to touch them, they were ready for sanding after the second coat. I just ran two coats with the 10" at 3. I'll have to play around with the box settings and use the 12" next time but pretty amazing for the first go at it.
> 
> I meant to take pics, but was in a rush. I'm hoping to grab a camcorder over the holidays.


 We used to double 10" for texture jobs if the hang job was decent... Think I've only had 1 spray job in the past 2 years though


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Philma Crevices said:


> We used to double 10" for texture jobs if the hang job was decent... Think I've only had 1 spray job in the past 2 years though


when I wipe tape my bevel gets wiped in, run the 7 box tight and 12 Box tight on all cliings.....


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Welcome to the dark side :jester:


Make sure you join Team drywall talks Darkside RenoRob, and not Moose boys:yes::whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Make sure you join Team drywall talks Darkside RenoRob, and not Moose boys:yes::whistling2:


What the hell!? How did you find that picture of me!? :jester:


----------



## RenoRob (Nov 6, 2012)

Must be dress down Friday for Darth.


----------



## Scott_w (Jun 16, 2010)

I only do small jobs. We only do the complete renovations etc. We don't actively seek just drywall work. It is nice because we frame, hang and finish all our own work. It makes a HUGE difference!

I love all the tools. Best money I ever spent. Now I have pretty much all of them, 3 sizes of boxes, 2 heads, mudrunner, bazooka etc.

Money well spent!

scott


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*i remember my first beer.*



RenoRob said:


> I just had one room to do this week and decided to try my new Columbia boxes..... holy sh*t they're sweet. My dad is reluctant to try anything new so when I busted out the 10" box he was like WTF is that? Then I ran the first seam and he couldn't believe his eyes. :thumbup:
> 
> I swear, these boxes, corner roller, banjo, tube and wipers have been the best money I've ever spent on tools. What a great forum.
> 
> Now I just want to get the outside applicator/roller and try the mudset beads........ and maybe a bazooka haha .... I have a problem.


 please push your first coat(or second were ever you live) first box, with the smallest box you can get your hands on. probably 7 or 8, and i will tell you why. you seem excited as hell, and i dig that. but be aware, in thirty years your cartilage has been breaking down in your-neck,shoulder,and elbows. SO- to offset that by quite a bit, give this some thought.use light weight mud to run your tools, mix it runny as hell just this side of pit city, run with both arms(i know start at left for righties and vice versa) it'll also keep your gut and back muscles working on keeping your spine in alighnment.dont compete ever, with any one else on the tools. they are not what you are about. your dad is 50 i guess-- grab a 7 or 8 inch box for him to try, and you to. i think you will find an 8 is much easier(FUNNER) to run. hope i made some sense-ok-the bog there dont step in it.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Right on Harve. Work smarter not harder.:thumbsup:


----------



## Kelso (Nov 25, 2012)

gazman said:


> Right on Harve. Work smarter not harder.:thumbsup:


Just some of the best advice you will ever here!

It dose not pay to kill yourself working!!!!


----------



## RenoRob (Nov 6, 2012)

harvey randall said:


> please push your first coat(or second were ever you live) first box, with the smallest box you can get your hands on. probably 7 or 8, and i will tell you why. you seem excited as hell, and i dig that. but be aware, in thirty years your cartilage has been breaking down in your-neck,shoulder,and elbows. SO- to offset that by quite a bit, give this some thought.use light weight mud to run your tools, mix it runny as hell just this side of pit city, run with both arms(i know start at left for righties and vice versa) it'll also keep your gut and back muscles working on keeping your spine in alighnment.dont compete ever, with any one else on the tools. they are not what you are about. your dad is 50 i guess-- grab a 7 or 8 inch box for him to try, and you to. i think you will find an 8 is much easier(FUNNER) to run. hope i made some sense-ok-the bog there dont step in it.



Thanks for the advice. My pops is 67 and going strong, he was hand bombing 10' sheets up onto the ceiling a couple weeks ago. That said, he would probably like the smaller box better (me too).

We could never compete, we just don't do it enough. While the tools help immensely, I think the only way to learn is to work for a pro.


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*you are a pro*



RenoRob said:


> Thanks for the advice. My pops is 67 and going strong, he was hand bombing 10' sheets up onto the ceiling a couple weeks ago. That said, he would probably like the smaller box better (me too).
> 
> We could never compete, we just don't do it enough. While the tools help immensely, I think the only way to learn is to work for a pro.


 these guys will answer and solve any questins you have, they are the it, about how. if you have the why, then you just fell into the-how to. just saying. (man i wish i had access to any thing like this site 40 year ago.) honest to god i write somethin every once in a blue moon (oh no thats right im drinking blue moon) in a while, but most times i just watch- these guys are the best of the best. you called for a reason and these heavy weights are answering. take care, brother. they are the pros.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

A bloke that I respect very much once said to me. Make sure your humility remains greater than your knowledge. I have just seen that in action:thumbsup:. 
:rockon:Harve.:thumbup:


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*thanks*



gazman said:


> A bloke that I respect very much once said to me. Make sure your humility remains greater than your knowledge. I have just seen that in action:thumbsup:.
> :rockon:Harve.:thumbup:


 thanks for the slap on the back. hey im taking to you in the future-ok thats weird. you like the rest are obviously at the top of your game, how cool. i threaten i can still do it- but- i guess those that shout loudest- you know the saying. would have been great to hop a flight like i used to, and find a taper or hangers local pub. then sit and talk smack-till we went round and round on the walls. now one finger at a time on the key board - makeing believe to my self that i ever was. still this site is the it and you fellahs are the green and red light on any street global. the best of the best are the few greats in the trade-liquid into solid. alchemy the tapers guide to drywall. take care pal


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

harvey randall said:


> thanks for the slap on the back. hey im taking to you in the future-ok thats weird. you like the rest are obviously at the top of your game, how cool. i threaten i can still do it- but- i guess those that shout loudest- you know the saying. would have been great to hop a flight like i used to, and find a taper or hangers local pub. then sit and talk smack-till we went round and round on the walls. now one finger at a time on the key board - makeing believe to my self that i ever was. still this site is the it and you fellahs are the green and red light on any street global. the best of the best are the few greats in the trade-liquid into solid. alchemy the tapers guide to drywall. take care pal


 I feel ya Harve,,, I can relate to what you're saying,,,,,,

I told a guy just this week, on a job,,, 

"I'm not 1/2 the man I used to think I was"


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

I Own Columbia Boxes and like em

hope that helps Navada Bob


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

harvey randall said:


> these guys will answer and solve any questins you have, they are the it, about how. if you have the why, then you just fell into the-how to. just saying. (man i wish i had access to any thing like this site 40 year ago.) honest to god i write somethin every once in a blue moon (oh no thats right im drinking blue moon) in a while, but most times i just watch- these guys are the best of the best. you called for a reason and these heavy weights are answering. take care, brother. they are the pros.


 YES!! You and the rest of the boys are a great bunch..wish I had this place when I sarted out..I was taught this trade by my Father...But now I feel as if I'm being taught by guys that know the trade by todays standards..

I've learned alot here at DWT...like...Sheep are shorn ..not sheared.:thumbup:


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

moore said:


> YES!! You and the rest of the boys are a great bunch..wish I had this place when I sarted out..I was taught this trade by my Father...But now I feel as if I'm being taught by guys that know the trade by todays standards..
> 
> I've learned alot here at DWT...like...Sheep are shorn ..not sheared.:thumbup:


i got shorn once, by a chick in dallas texas:tongue_smilie:baaaaaaaaaaaaaoooooga- best threedays of my life in 1980, merry christmas to ya pal.


----------



## Toolnut (Aug 17, 2012)

Perkcon said:


> Columbia makes great tools, and now you may be a tool addict. Congrats on the purchase.


And there is no known cure or treatment.:whistling2:


----------

